# Eukanuba Puppy vs. Kirkland Puppy - my experience



## bimmergirl84 (Jun 23, 2009)

We've had our 2 cats on Kirkland for about 5 years now and they look great and have never had any food related problems so we decided to give it a try for our dog.

Our german shepherd girl is 17 weeks now and we've begun transitioning her from Eukanuba large breed puppy to Kirkland Puppy. The breeder had her on the Eukanuba so we didn't want to switch her over immediately so we went through two bags of Eukanuba before going over to the Kirkland. 

Health wise she still looks great. Honestly can't tell a difference there. Her coat, eyes, muscle, etc. still look the same. Everything is just getting bigger every day as she grows. 

The biggest thing here is her poop! On the Eukanuba she would have pretty mushy poop 7/10 times, diarehea 2/10 times, and good firm poop 1/10 times. 

On the Kirkland she's had nice firm poop 4/4 times so far! So in my book that's a big plus! 

I give the Kirkland food 5 stars!


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

to be honest the REAL benefits of fantastic nutrition arent seen until the senior years.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with Kirkland's but I have heard a lot of positive comments on here. (or rather, read them) I do know that Eukanuba is full of fillers and crap and all that comes with a mighty big price tag. You can do much better for food. Glad to hear your puppy is doing so well.


----------

